# inquiry: Jobs for dependent 457 visa in Melbourne



## ausdream (Aug 24, 2016)

hi friends...
I will go to Melbourne next year as dependent 457 visa with my wife (she is primary 457 visa holder). I have 10+ working experience in aviation transport and logistics (now I am working as cargo operation supervisor in my home country), so what is suitable job/location for me to find?? thank you...


----------

